
NASA Hands Elon Musk a Reality Check - Alupis
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/10/elon-musk-jim-bridenstine-starship-commercial-crew/599218/
======
foxyv
This article is kind of trash. It's trying to manufacture a conflict that
isn't really happening. Relations between NASA and SpaceX is pretty cordial
recently. Especially since their STS missions are running like clockwork.

I'm sure that NASA is as happy about the progress with Starship as SpaceX is.
Not to mention the increased interest in space in general cause by SpaceX live
streams and accomplishments.

------
elisharobinson
is this tech billionaire hunting season , the dude is landing rockets, over
and over again . if anybody knows whats real about rockets i think its him .
CLICK BAIT TRASH

------
IXxXI
There have been thousands of anti Elon Musk fake news stories published ever
since it emerged Elon was a donor of the republican party.

